# Preserving velvet



## woodstax

Depending on how soft the antlers are under the velvet,If its tips are spongie I would have it freeze dried.If its hard underneath you can inject and spray on velvet tan the taxidermy supply companies sell.

www.taxidermy.net


----------



## proskinnertts

I have mine freeze dried and keep them in a freezer untill I can them to a freeze dryer.


----------



## D.T.

*freeze-dry*

personally, freeze-dried is the only way to go!


----------



## dragonheart

okay, how do you freeze dry the velvet antler?


----------



## D.T.

*freeze-dry*

keep antlers frozen until you can get them to a taxidermist that does freeze-drying or someone that has a freeze-dry machine, at that point they will generally soak them and inject them in several points on the antler with liquid seven or some other chemical more or less to bug-proof them then they will be placed in the freeze-dry machine for an un-determined amount of time all according how big/fresh/etc. they are. then the machine running well below -0 will pull(vacuum)all the moisture out and freeze-dry the antlers.

hope this helps, because it is the best simple answer i can give you. maybe somebody can help me with this answer to clear it up?

have a great day, d.t.


----------



## Shane Smith

LeftemLeakin said:


> I have the opportunity to kill a buck in velvet or partial velvet this season. I realize I have to get the rack in the freezer asap, which shouldn't be a problem as I know how to cape deer out and I will be hunting close to my house. I have done some reading and found a lot of different answers, Does anyone have any tips or opinions on what would be best to do?
> 
> 
> Thanks.


I am a taxidermist in northwest Missouri. Freeze drying is the only way to go for the best quality. Although it is very expensive. Had one done last year and it cost nine dollars an inch measuring the greatest spread. Therefore, a twenty inch wide set of antlers would $180 and figure about $30-$40 to ship it there and back to the freeze drying provider. If the price doesn't scare you that is by far the best way to go. It will come back soft and will be the exact same color. There are velvet tans that you soak your antlers in that will work and are much cheaper, but not as good of results. The main thing is getting the antlers and cape to your taxidermist ASAP! I'm talking as soon as you get it, or get it in the freezer. If the temp. is above 60 degrees, one hour after death bacteria will start to grow. My advice, talk to your taxidermist ahead of time and do exactly as he tells you. Good luck.


----------

